

Show HN: iC8, an interpreted Chip-8 emulator in C - cpro
https://github.com/prophittcorey/iC8

======
tbrock
Nice! I did one in c++ when I was first learning the language and it's
interesting to see the similarities/differences in the code.

Implementing a Chip 8 emulator is really a ton of fun and an excellent project
to boot because it isn't too complex but teaches you all the fundamentals of
emulation.

[https://github.com/TylerBrock/chip8](https://github.com/TylerBrock/chip8)

~~~
cpro
Thanks!

You are right, it is a fantastic way to learn the fundamentals of emulation.
It's not too large to be overwhelming and not so small that it's trivial. It's
the perfect size for your first emulation project.

------
mirceal
this is awesome. as someone who wrote one of these (i.e. chip8 emulator)
myself way back I am in awe about how polished this is. I think this is one of
the best way you can get a hands-on experience on emulators the diy route.
Awesome job!

